# End Of Season Clearance!!!



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Who am I kidding, this lurebuilding season never end's for me! 
Here are a few out of my shop recently.The first one is a diving swimmer in black, epoxy coated, then dulled to a satin finish. The next pic are a pair of swimmer's , one being my version of an old Husky Musky circa 1922. Then we have my problem child in the paint booth, the jointed Gill/Crappie. I had to stop painting this one it was getting too thick! And finally just a re-paint on a Salmo Whitefish. Any comment's, question's, or recommendation's on a good therapist welcome. LOL

Douglas


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Doug,

I really like those swimmers....the Husky Musky is very cool, you even got the old style paint job down...and the eye on that other one is awesome. I have been using glass eyes for a while now and love how they can be custom painted. Great Job! Your baits are always inspiring.

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I can't tell you how much I always look forward to seeing your latest work, Rowhunter. 

I like the idea that you've looked back in time for inspiration too.

Those are just fantastic works of art..the eyes and the fins are just amazing.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Love the fin on the whitefish.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Doug- I wish I could convince my head to do colors like these, so natural, so refreshing to see. Great work pete

NINE MORE DAYS TO BLAST OFF


----------



## Dar3 (Apr 11, 2008)

all I can say is wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

D3


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Those look like a few in my tackle box...it is probably a tragedy I don't use them like I used to...(a victim of gotta get new ones every season)...you have inspired me to take them out and get them ready for this season...nice job!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks alot guy's , your comment's are appreciated. I recently found myself wandering through an antique lure website in amazement. Beautiful wooden, wire through jem's dating back to the early 1900's.Wow!!! I even saw a 7" moulded rubber minnow with full detail ,scales, gill's and fin's specifically targeting Musky dated 1890!!! Not being a collector, I thought I'd try and craft a few just for fun. Here's a jointed one I wired up this morning with "Old School" paint. Also, 2 minnow's and a shad. I may have posted the minnow's before but the shad is new. I had to make the shad because the "Shad Master" ,wouldn't send me one! Just kidding Vince,LOL!

Douglas


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Doug,

That is the exact color on one of my antique Pikies I have in a case on my wall in my office. I am not kidding, that is the color to a tee.....awesome....that looks like fun to do, you have inspired me again, I am going to have to copy a few myself. Great job and keep them coming.

Rod


----------

